# Goodbye Omniflight Helicopters



## Flight-LP (Jun 2, 2011)

Released this morning, Air Methods is purchasing Omniflight for $200M. This is huge, especially for the Tx, NM, and AZ employees of Native Air. 

http://online.wsj.com/article/BT-CO-20110602-712947.html


----------



## m0nster986 (Jun 3, 2011)

wowzers! In CASH!!!


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 3, 2011)

The rumor Omni was going to be sold has been running around for a couple of years now. $200M actually seems fairly low...were they having that serious of a finical problem?

How many Omni and Air Methods bases directly compete?


----------



## Flight-LP (Jun 3, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> The rumor Omni was going to be sold has been running around for a couple of years now. $200M actually seems fairly low...were they having that serious of a finical problem?
> 
> How many Omni and Air Methods bases directly compete?



Nope, no financial issues at all. They hold the IHS contract in AZ which is guaranteed revenue. Add that to the DoD contract in North Juarez, sorry I mean El Paso, and plenty of profitable bases through their multiple systems, and you can see why they are bringing in $150 - $175 Million a year. This actually has the potential to be beneficial to all involved; the employees, the shareholders, and the public. 

If it is operated efficiently with an emphasis on safety, quality, and sound business practices. Well, I guess in that case it may not go too well, lol..............................

We'll see what happens.


----------



## reaper (Jun 4, 2011)

Air Methods is buying up companies all over the country. Almost all the services in FL are now owned by them. Never heard of any problems with them, but if they get too big, Some things could start to suffer!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 5, 2011)

Better Air Methods that ScareEvac Deathsquad.


----------

